# How to remove old Bluetooth devices



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi All,

I cannot work out how to remove old Bluetooth devices from the Bluetooth list on the dash.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

simple, go to connection manager (not sure if is named like this, I use another language), look for the mobile and delete it!


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry no that's why I posted.
I can see a list of devices but can't work out how you can delete them.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Push your MMI button to the right, then extra options will appear for the phone you have highlighted


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

this is what I meant (but probably I haven't been so clear  :lol: )


----------

